# Advice for first newborn session



## TaraW (May 20, 2010)

Hi! I recently got my first dslr and Im starting to build a portfolio. My friend asked me to take some shots of her 3month old for his birth announcements. I have been doing a lot of research but I thought I would ask for any sort of advice/tips that anyone would have. 

Im planning on using my 50mm/1.8. Any tips on posing, settings etc would be awesome. Thank you ahead of time. I hope to come back with a couple of good pictures after Saturday!


----------



## TaraW (May 20, 2010)

Errr...3 WEEK old baby. Oops.


----------



## mrpink (May 20, 2010)

goto flickr.com and search the groups for "newborn"... this will give you 100's of great photo ideas.


edit: and yes, the 50mm 1.8 is the perfect lens.

p!nK


----------



## TaraW (May 20, 2010)

Thanks! As for settings, any thoughts? I guess Ill have to see what kind of light I have before guessing ISO etc....

Im still learning how to know what conditions call for what settings...


----------



## kelli_anne (May 20, 2010)

Well if you are shooting inside you will also need some kind of lighting. I dont know if I would take a 3 week old out side. 

When I did some baby shots, I went to Jo Anns Fabric, and picked up a yard and a half of a really soft and fuzzy black fabric, and I also got a soft textured fabrice in the color blue and pink. If they have a rocker/car seat/bean bag you can lay the fabric in there and then lay the baby on it. As far as poses just google images "newborn" There will be thousands of images! If she is doing a birth annoucement i would recommend getting some pictures of the little feet and fingures as well, these can make a great collage.


----------



## kelli_anne (May 20, 2010)

TaraW said:


> Thanks! As for settings, any thoughts? I guess Ill have to see what kind of light I have before guessing ISO etc....
> 
> Im still learning how to know what conditions call for what settings...


 

I would defently learn your settings, and make sure your focus is on, If is was you I would manualy focus. The little one will not move very much so it wont be that hard


----------



## aliciaqw (May 20, 2010)

Use a beanbag and place it 45 degrees to a big window for natural light.  Make sure there are no lamps or ceiling lights on because they'll cause color casts.

Drape a blanket over the beanbag and pull it up against a wall behind the baby to create a continuous background.  Make sure baby is warm or you will have blotchy skin.  Make sure baby is fed and asleep so you can pose him easily.  Make sure his boy parts are hidden.  Don't take shots of him in a disposable diaper.  Buy a cloth one or a knitted diaper cover.  Use simple props to that the attention remains on baby.  Be sure to white balance so skin tones are natural.  Be sure to capture the details like hands, feet, toes, lips, etc.  I suggest neutral colored blankets because they won't cause color casts and will be easier for editing.  Have mom and dad join some of the shots for variety.  Concentrate on focus and exposure.

You can also Google "newborn photo set up" to get ideas of how to create your "set".  At three weeks he's a little beyond the ideal age for newborn photos, so make sure he's nice and full so you can get lots of sleeping shots.

Hope that helps!


----------



## TaraW (May 21, 2010)

Thank you all! 

Oh yes, Im definitely going to be in manual focus but wasnt sure if using fully manual was best or aperture priority or what.


----------

